# LinuxDCPP - проблема с отображением шрифтов на "той" ст

## EsTaF

локаль utf-8

прочитан и сделан инструкшен HOWTO ru RU.utf8 Gentoo way

Вижу текст кириллицы в чате, файлы. У меня будут видеть файлы в кириллической кодировке, но то, что я буду говорить в чат - никто не поймет. будет каша.

метод ввода тоже не поможет.

версия linuxdc - из cvs, залитая вчера.

С остальными GTK2/QT прогами проблем нет никаких. Gaim отлично работает в обе стороны. меня видят, что я говорю на русском. Я, тоже. консольный режим - ок.

Где я мог допустить ошибку?

----------

## KeeperMan

я запускаю так:

LC_ALL=ru_RU.cp1251 ldcpp

И я все вижу, и меня все видят  :Smile: 

----------

## EsTaF

Еслиб я не делал LC_ALL=ru_RU.cp1251 ldcpp, то и я бы нифига не видел в чате, а не только бы мои посты.

Это делалось.

----------

## b-s-a

Качай из cvs версию от первых чисел июня. В ней этих проблем нет.

Просто в последних версиях началась реализация поддержки перекодировки. В настройках можно найти данную установку. По-умолчанию CP1252. Но еще толком не работает.

Я уже давно на эту тему им в багрепорте написал: http://developer.berlios.de/bugs/?func=detailbug&bug_id=7935&group_id=2230

----------

## EsTaF

2 b-s-a

А можешь поделиться архивом? Я там вижу один живой свежак..

Как взять срез за июнь, даже и близко не знаю.

----------

## KeeperMan

 *EsTaF wrote:*   

> 2 b-s-a
> 
> А можешь поделиться архивом? Я там вижу один живой свежак..
> 
> Как взять срез за июнь, даже и близко не знаю.

 

вроде ключик -D

----------

## EsTaF

cvs -z3 -D "55 days ago" -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.linuxdcpp.berlios.de:/cvsroot/linuxdcpp co linuxdcpp

cvs: invalid option -- D

Наверное, что-то лишнее...

Пойду CVS изучать.....

----------

## KeeperMan

 *EsTaF wrote:*   

> cvs -z3 -D "55 days ago" -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.linuxdcpp.berlios.de:/cvsroot/linuxdcpp co linuxdcpp
> 
> cvs: invalid option -- D
> 
> Наверное, что-то лишнее...
> ...

 

cvs up -D "06/27/07"

Это сегодняшний день

----------

## EsTaF

Нет. это понятно. там ругань на сам ключ. в мане сказано, что ключ не во всех случаях работает, но с какими ключами не работает - фз.

пообрубать же их тупо не получится. придется заменять же их...

ну, пример:

cvs -D "06.06.06" -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.linuxdcpp.berlios.de:/cvsroot/linuxdcpp co linuxdcpp

cvs: invalid option -- D...

====

cvs -D "06.06.06" pserver:anonymous@cvs.linuxdcpp.berlios.de:/cvsroot/linuxdcpp co linuxdcpp

cvs: invalid option -- D

тут другое. Прога, даже, более свежая, падает иногда, да и сетка такая, что одним потоком качать - безумие..

скорость аплоада очень маленькая, а людей в сети много.

попробую через vmware StrongDC поднять. Иначе смысл от такого dc не так уж и много.

Все равно, спасибо.

----------

## Dimez

http://www.linux.org.ru/jump-message.jsp?msgid=1506680#1513722

----------

## EsTaF

На июньской и более старых версиях есть очень неприятная особенность - вешаться во время хеширования, если переключиться с окна, в котором вертится сей зверек, а затем перескочить обрано на такое окно.

Во всяком случае, иногда такая вещь замечалась..

Буду ждать. может, все же исправят баг, в новых версиях, с кириллицей...

а так, все встало и заработало

$cvs -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.linuxdcpp.berlios.de:/cvsroot/l inuxdcpp login

$cvs -z3 -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.linuxdcpp.berlios.de:/cvsroot/linuxdcpp co -D "56 days ago" linuxdcpp

$scons

в ней с кириллицей проблем, действительно, нет.

----------

